# Liam says...



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Liam March 2012
Administrator



TBH: I really don't care him attacking webhostingtalk as it doesn't concern me. The natives are pretty hostile over their. I do care about him attacking this forum which is run by volunteers not a big selfish companny.

ps. I don't condone a DDoS and hope the little bugger gets what for.


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Big selfish company milked the poor chap of his time and sends him pittance of $100 for his efforts.

What difference a year makes.


----------



## Patrick (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Big selfish company milked the poor chap of his time and sends him pittance of $100 for his efforts.
> 
> What difference a year makes.


That is what "Chief" paid him, when the CC ownership was official Jon raised his pay


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Patrick said:


> That is what "Chief" paid him, when the CC ownership was official Jon raised his pay


Curious minds are wondering when payscale from Chief was instituted and when CC official thing was.  Assumption that Chief goes back to March 2012.  Fairly certain that CC ownership was 2 days ago and only through force of someone.

I hadn't heard Liam say his pay was raised in the past 2 days.  But it may have happened.  Link please...


----------



## Patrick (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Curious minds are wondering when payscale from Chief was instituted and when CC official thing was.  Assumption that Chief goes back to March 2012.  Fairly certain that CC ownership was 2 days ago and only through force of someone.
> 
> I hadn't heard Liam say his pay was raised in the past 2 days.  But it may have happened.  Link please...


He posted the official announcement thing on LET after the first time it was hacked and now it's gone of course


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Well that sucks @Patrick.

I'll scour for it when / if the site comes back online.  I need to dig the Liam threads out that were here.  I thought there was some of this, but not all of it.

*"run by volunteers not a big selfish companny"*

Those are the words I keep tripping on after what has gone done with Colocrossing.  Pretty stiff reality after all those months of Liam busting his tail and refereeing things for nearly nothing while CC pocketed the dough.  For Vial to claim the sites aren't financially anything much after their "costs"  is just unfathomable and so is  Liam going along with the freak show.


----------



## mikho (May 17, 2013)

Just to put out here regarding payments from Chief, I was offered an ssd disk as payment for posting on Leb and the "work" I did when I was a writer.


----------



## ElliotJ (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Big selfish company milked the poor chap of his time and sends him pittance of $100 for his efforts.


$100, per week? Month? Overall?


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> $100, per week? Month? Overall?


I believe it was /week and he says he worked on LEB/LET for 20 hours a week.


----------



## mitgib (May 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well that sucks @Patrick.
> 
> I'll scour for it when / if the site comes back online.  I need to dig the Liam threads out that were here.  I thought there was some of this, but not all of it.
> 
> ...


Your feeling is not uncommon when I see people talk about others money.  The truth is unless you are not disclosing something, you have no clue.  They could be raking in a ton of cash, or barely getting by as expenses are so high, but the end of the store is who really cares, it's speculation.


----------

